# TankMates. A POV journal.



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Okay, so when I got Stu, I started a small journal. Now that I have three betta's and I feel in the writing mood again, I decided to re-start along with Ace and Spike. I might not get around to this often, but meh. Here goes.

STU POV:

I am happily swimming in my 6.5l tank. I have settled down since Human has brought me home. But I am bored. I have begun the most annoying habit of tail biting just to annoy Human into buying me new things and showering me with attention. She regularly approaches my tank and makes sounds as if talking to a fry. 'Oh you cute little thing!' Human says one day. I have already decided I am not _cute_. I tell her this by flaring and darting away to admire the back of my tank decoration. 

SPIKE POV:

I.Hate.Life. I am stuck next to a small inferior one-of-my-kind. It does not flare. It simply sits there. Nothing. I peer out of my cup to see two-leg-man staring back. My attention has been re-caught back to a bustling crowd of two-legs who have appeared next to me. There is four of these two-legs, two male, two female. They inspect a large home which has been divided into three parts. I start thinking how nice it would be to live in there with the blue female plakat in the sorority. I notice a large and ugly two-legs approaching my cup. I am enraged. I flare at ugly-two-leg telling him to back off. Suddenly my cup is hoisted into the air, and I am being poured into a plastic bag. I see the other four two-legs as before and I note a young-small-two-leg holding my bag. And....is that.....? The inferior one-of-my-kind! I swim in circles. Why not the blue female? 

ACE POV: 

It is a nice day. I am settling myself down to the bottom of my cup, my back facing the stupid male next to me. He does not realise the patience one persists to put up without complaining for a day. He is all flare, no action. And my fins are clamped. It is annoying to move. I notice the usual hustle and bustle of the Friday morning crowds. A woman comes past with enough perfume on to kill a Koi. I notice the Betta Spenden next to me being taken away. Next thing I know, I am being thrown into a bag and taken away as well. This is horrendous! How could someone treat me, a supreme being of nature, be treated like this? And being taken to the same place as the dumb creature next to me! Ugh!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

How cute! Your a good writer!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thank you! *bows* I may as well continue it:3

*Stu POV:*

I am expecting my usual water change when I am carried to the basin, and I notice two new fish in plastic bags. What is this? I am left in my little isolation tank while the cleaning of a spiffy new tank is arranged for me. I stare at the other two apprehensively. Human has chosen two others. I watch them carefully for fear of losing my territory. Human has put the new decor into the tank, and I am lifted out of my isolation tank with a net -after much disagreement- and placed into the new tank. I do a quick round of my area to check there are no enemies, and wait to see the disaster unfold with these other two fish. 

*Spike POV:*

After a bumpy, yet short ride in the rolling-four-wheel-box I am presented onto a counter, next to inferior one-of-my-kind. I see another male and I flare in my bag. He is roughly the size of me, but I am by far, much more fierce. I flare to show my anger at this.. this invader. I am slowly lowered into the end compartment, were I promptly see my handsome-fish-reflection and flare at it. This blue monstrosity of one-of-my-kind will be destroyed!

*Ace POV:*
I am still stuck with this horrible maniac male. He flares at everything. Does he not know it will not hurt him? I am confused, this fish is an insult to my species. I'm assuming someone fed him to many bloodworms when he was a fry. I am placed between the two aggressive males. I better let you all know now though, as much as I am a male, I believe that flaring is absolutely ridiculous! I am above that, and hopefully I will be able to convince these two muppet fish who are yes, still flaring, that they are indeed, quite silly.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Haha, this is great. You definitely should keep going!


----------

